# RS4 insurance?



## Guest (Sep 27, 2002)

RS4 I would really like to get one next, as the kids can only get bigger, and soon will no longer fit in the TT
What is the insurance like on an RS4?, currently paying 520 for a 225C.


----------



## stevefitz (May 14, 2002)

double it.


----------



## hbk (May 7, 2002)

I am paying Â£800.00 per year

3 points
4 yrs no claim
Age 36
tracker

Via Audi Insurance..

Cheers

Howard


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Howard,

Not bad at all for an insurance group 20 car. My TT insurance will be around Â£620 and according to my insurance it is classified as group 19.


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2002)

I pay Â£1600

This includes all the mods and Â£7k of audio


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Â£950 Axa direct. max protected no claims. one claim in 3 years (vandalism). SP30 1998. was 38


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2002)

I currently pay about Â£1100, but also i pay for GAP insurance, in the event of it being stolen i wouldnt want it back so i get the full purchase price back, and all for a one off payment of Â£400 ;D
Cheers
jr


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2002)

Thanks all for the insurance figures

John,
I notice that your car has 450bhp,   with the driver up grade as well.
How do they up grade the driver?
Is it a steroid injection to give you pin sharp reflex's to apply those 450 horses.

The spec sounds brilliant, what is it like to drive?


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2002)

"with the driver up grade as well. 
How do they up grade the driver? "

It refers to a quote i got when driving around castle Coombe one wet and windy day ;Dhttp://www.lancerregister.com/bbs/showthread.php?threadid=9777&referrerid=89289

The car has taken about 12 months to get to this spec, and its costa small fortune 
But the car is now the car i wanted, and thought it should have been!
If you come to castle coombe on the Audi Driver Day, i take you round and show yer what i mean ;D
Cheers
jr


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

but an EVO still had the upper hand......and it's driver hadn't had the upgrade  ;D


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2002)

Err Bollocks, no one on that day caught me or could even come close, were you there?,did you see somthing i didnt, or are you just trying to wind me up ;D
Cheers
jr


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Just quoted the EVO owner "Only time I got passed all day was on my last lap when the track dried out and evened it out a bit and a Caterham went through."

Don't worry too much m8....no-one expects a bus to beat an EVO  ;D ;D ;D ;D

Hairdresser's car.....grumble, grumble, grumble..


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2002)

and I am catching you up John, I hope to get around 450bhp with the mods being done this week, currently 430-440!

Just got to go for the Porshe rear brakes and we are quits

My only downside is the 40kg of audio and av equipmet I have got

Installing a built in PC next week, should be able to run the VAG COM from the screen in the dash  ;D


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2002)

"Just quoted the EVO owner "Only time I got passed all day was on my last lap when the track dried out and evened it out a bit and a Caterham went through." "

Exactly he never passed me and i never passed him, cos we were at different points of the track, but i was nearer to him than he was to me ;D ;D ;D ;D

Bushy when will you have it done by, cos ive got somthing up my sleeve too! 

Im really looking forward to CC 

Busses and hairdressers cars welcome :
See you soon m8
jr


----------

